# Shirts screen printing,embroidery we will take care of your needs



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

We are now takingcare of screen priting t shirts along doing embroidery.We also have a digital garment printer.We can take a phote and print it anything we can get under the prinitng head.Just a few examples pics of grandkids on shirts custom mouse pads,poker chips.Please call 850 393 9500


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you willing to match some of the other local pricing! I am definitly interested in getting some stuff printed and embroidered soon.

Can you handle Xara files or Illustrator only?


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

sure get your prices andd give me a call thank you Robert 850 393 9500


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Biggerstaff, You still do this, or is this a Blast From The Past, from a spammer?


----------



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

definitely spammer!


----------

